# Directv stood me up



## brownsf (Jul 6, 2004)

More than a month ago, I made an appointment for Directv to install a new dish for my HD Tivo. The installation was supposed to be this afternoon between 1 and 5. At 3:30, I called Directv to make sure someone was still coming. They assured me that someone would be out by 5. When no one came by 5:15, I called Directv again. They then told me that my order had been canceled but they could not say why, who canceled it or why I wasn't notified. They said the only recourse was to schedule another appointment and that the first one available was in three weeks. I spent over an hour arguing with various levels and departments at Directv that, after waiting around all day today, I should not go back to the end of the appointment line. They would not budge. I am considering a switch to Dish Network or Comcast cable. I've been a Directv customer for six years and subscribe to most available packages. I am discouraged to find out that they care so little for their customers. I post this as a heads up and warning to those considering a Directv subscription.


----------



## jhillestad (Jul 13, 2004)

Install it yourself - no waiting!

I have NEVER used an installer but myself. This way I know the job gets done right. Half the time the DTV installer doesnt even know what HDMI or Component cables do or where they even go. My neighbor thought he was getting HD and said it was no big deal until I pointed out the installer used COMPOSITE input of his tv and there was no way he was watching HD... hooked him with component input and wola it was like he discovered fire.

These installers do not work for DTV they are sub contracted out so your milage may vary.


----------



## kturcotte (Dec 9, 2002)

It's hit and miss with the installers. The guy that installed my Grandmother's R15 downstairs tried to tell me that the coax out would give a better picture than the S-Video. I kinda laughed to myself and used the S-Video, and he looked at me funny.
I've had times where I HAVE to do the work because the installer doesn't have a clue what he's doing. One installer was AMAZED (And I mean AMAZED) because I had more than 1 multiswitch. He'd never heard you could have more than 1.
Guy came out last week to install the new Slimline. He had intentions of using my old dish at his next install. Didn't matter to me, but I'm glad I saw him take my Slimline out of the box and put it together in front of me. He scraped the old dish up, banged it around, got the coax connectors in the snow. A little piece of the white plastic LNB came off.
I like it when they show up and mostly just let me do it myself. Even better if they just drop the stuff off and I sign the work order that it's been completed to my satisfaction


----------



## dogdoctor (Feb 20, 2006)

For fear of sounding like an idiot, I will tell you what my wife usually does. I don't do well with stupid CSR's...or rather, dealing unemotionally with illogical people. If you really want HDtivo and D* to install it, I would call D* back or better yet get someone to do it on your behalf (again lack of emotion gets you farther). I would speak to a CSR and start with Name, Badge, ect...and then ask for an explanation of what happened. I would ask again for the rationale of being bumped to the end of the line for their incompetence. You took the time off. You were there, where were they? If they wont budge, ask for a supervisor, get Name, Badge, ect. and repeat the same. I don't see why they can't get you in earlier if you put calm, but firm pressure on them. Now here is where it gets tricky...in my/my wifes experience you can take 2 roads. You can get mildly pissy and threaten to cancel, which if you really are pissed off is the most logical and actually makes a point. Or you can just take what they say and take a later appointment. If you do threaten to cancel and get to retention ask for your time compensated for their incompetence or just leave. I don't see why if they won't fit you in you can't ask for your missed work to be paid for since you will have to take time off again likely. If they give you a break you have to decide if it is worth your time to stay with a company that does not value your business. If they don't budge, your stuck. But overall my wife would say send a letter to the company. It might not do a damn thing, but registering a complaint with peoples names, badges, can sometimes help. My wife is the queen of getting out of tough jams....she once got a flight cancelled out of Sacramento (last flight of the night), was told by a CSR there was nothing they could do. And all flight the next morning till about 2pm were booked solid. She wound up with a flight out of San Fran next morning 6am, a free hotel stay that night in San Fran (I had to drop her off) and 150 in credit for that airline after a letter of how poorly she was treated on the phone and how we had to come up with alternative solutions that a CSR should have done on her own. Like I said take it for what you will, but I would call back and try to get some answers and then write a letter. Good luck....crappy service just sucks and there isn't to much you can do about it, but I woundn't take without further explanations.


----------



## extension 721 (Sep 29, 2005)

dogdoctor said:


> I would speak to a CSR and start with Name, Badge, ect...
> 
> Having been an installer, d* won't have an explanation because 9/10 it is the subcontractor who cancels out of lack of equipment, or lack of manpower.
> 
> You should ask for a supervisor and have them conference dealer services.


----------



## brownsf (Jul 6, 2004)

Thanks for the advice. I wish that I could do my own installation but I don't have either the tools or the knowledge. Also, I don't have the dish. I did talk to a couple of supervisors at Directv without much success. When they tried to reach the local company that was supposed to show up, we were on hold for half an hour. After finally getting through, one of the supervisors could only tell me that the order had been canceled at the last minute and that no one entered their name or any reason or other notes. Bad enough they make a mistake like this and cost me lots of time, but they keep insisting that they can't schedule anything for three weeks--in other words go to the back of the line. I threatened to swith to Comcast or Dish Network, but that didn't motivate them either. What a great company!


----------



## dhale (Jul 21, 2004)

Another piece of advice. Always schedule a morning install, never the afternoon.
AFter 3 times of nobody before 5 PM (one as late as 8PM), and them having the wrong equipment, I was done with Directv. Lucky for them, I was on hold for 45 minutes with Cablevision (sales option) and gave up on cable too. Imagine, sales option on hold for 45 minutes. 

Next appt was the 8-12 timeframe. Showed up at 8:30. Done in 20 minutes. Piece of cake.


----------



## AreBee (Jan 11, 2005)

I have had some great installs and I have had some rediculous installs. I've been stood up and I have had installers show up hours late. I once cancelled an appointment a few days in advance after we received 2 feet of snow and the installer still showed up.

I now call a few days before my install and confirm the appointment as well as verify everything I want done. I have had installers leave without doing anything because their work order didn't match what I wanted done.

I have been compensated for my inconvenience, up to a $50 credit on my bill, but nothing is more valuable than your time. Give 'em hell!


----------



## brownsf (Jul 6, 2004)

I got a call Saturday morning form the operations manager for the Directv subcontractor in my area (Ironwood Communications). He apparently read a message I posted on another site (my3cents.com--which deals with consumer complaints). A technician was at my house two hours later, did the installation and everything works. During the day, I got several follow up calls from people at Ironwood wanting to know if I was satisfied. Previously, I tried several times to reach someone in authority at Ironwood but was never able to get past the people who answer the phone. Nice to know that companies read comments that are posted about them on the web.


----------



## designr (Nov 16, 2002)

In California, there is a law which requires all installers, repairpersons, etc. to establish a 4 hour window. If they fail to show up, they are required to compensate you for your time based upon your lost wages. I have used this on occasion to get refunds, rebates, credit, etc. YMMV.


----------



## poppagene (Dec 29, 2001)

brownsf said:


> More than a month ago, I made an appointment for Directv to install a new dish for my HD Tivo. The installation was supposed to be this afternoon between 1 and 5. At 3:30, I called Directv to make sure someone was still coming. They assured me that someone would be out by 5. When no one came by 5:15, I called Directv again. They then told me that my order had been canceled but they could not say why, who canceled it or why I wasn't notified. They said the only recourse was to schedule another appointment and that the first one available was in three weeks. I spent over an hour arguing with various levels and departments at Directv that, after waiting around all day today, I should not go back to the end of the appointment line. They would not budge. I am considering a switch to Dish Network or Comcast cable. I've been a Directv customer for six years and subscribe to most available packages. I am discouraged to find out that they care so little for their customers. I post this as a heads up and warning to those considering a Directv subscription.


When this happened to me in September 2005, I called up directv and complained about the poor treatment I received from the installer (they were bringing out an HR10-250 and a 3LNB Dish). The CSR apologized, rescheduled the appointment, and offered a $100 service credit on my bill for my trouble.


----------



## Nevets140 (Jan 8, 2004)

I called D on Dec 5 to get the HD Tivo receiver and 5 line dish and ordered the Tivo unit from their website. They said it would take about 3 weeks for the unit to come in.

After a month of waiting, I call D in early January and find out the order never took. The cust service person ordered the HD Tivo unit and said I was scheduled for installation on Feb 5 between 1p-5p.

On Feb 5, I take off from work and at Noon, I called D to confirm the appt and it's still scheduled.

At 2pm, I get a call from Ironwood Communications and they inform me the hardware was never received and they said I can have the install on March 4.

I've been with D since 1998 and spend over $125 month with them. I will probably now put my account on hold and get Comcast to try them out with the free offers they have.

Having to wait three months to get an upgrade and then be told in the afternoon of the scheduled appointment time that my hardware is not received is terrible customer service.


----------



## ShiningBengal (Mar 19, 2001)

designr said:


> In California, there is a law which requires all installers, repairpersons, etc. to establish a 4 hour window. If they fail to show up, they are required to compensate you for your time based upon your lost wages. I have used this on occasion to get refunds, rebates, credit, etc. YMMV.


Leave it to California to come up with a dumb-ass law like that. Oh, and California is suing GM for making cars that produce carbon-dioxide. Sort of like suing a knife manufacturer for making a cutting tool.

Why don't they just outlaw the SALE or LICENSING of cars that produce CO2? Of course, then there would be no cars and California could just dig up all their freeways and put in earth-quake proof subways.


----------



## Cmmsh (Jan 2, 2007)

ShiningBengal said:


> Leave it to California to come up with a dumb-ass law like that.


Why is that a "dumb-ass" law? I don't agree with a lot California does, but that one sure ain't one of em. If someone tells you they are going to come between such-and-such and such-and-such, you have to make arrangements for you or someone else to be home. For some, that means leaving work. If they don't come when they are supposed to come, they should compensate you for lost time.

If they told you you had to bring some sort of equipment back by X date, I guarantee you'd be charged/fined if you didn't do it. To me, it works both ways.


----------



## Dorv (Sep 28, 2004)

I have the story to beat all stories, at least I think....

So, I was fed up with a variety of problems, and tried to cancel service. I let myself get talked into going to the HR20 (Don't start THAT particular argument here). They scheduled a 8-12 appointment for like three weeks later. The day in question arrives, and I take it off. I call around 11:30 (directly to Ironwood Communications 800 number, not DirecTV). They tell me at 11:30 that the guy was running late (obviously), and could arrive at 1:30p. This is later than my time off allowed, but I agreed anyways. 2:00 rolls around, and I call back. The dispatcher can't get a hold of the installer, but promised to have him call me. 2:45 rolls around and he finally calls back. He explains that he's still on his first install of the day, but that his supervisor was 'already' working on a solution for me. I really wasn't REALLY pissed until he said the word already, like he was doing me a favor. 'Already' working on a solution would have happened around 11:00 that morning or so when he realized that he was still on his first install, and wouldn't make any of his morning (or afternoon, the way things went for him) appointments. So, I continue to wait. 3:15 when the supervisor calls, telling me that he his on his way, and would be there at 4:00. 4:30, I HAVE to leave for work, so I do. I call Ironwood again, and tell the dispatcher to have the guy come back to base, as I was finally giving up and leaving for work. This was the only mistake I made of the day (other than, you know, staying with DirecTV), as apparently, they took that has a cancellation. I immediately had called DirecTV, and they said that they couldn't reschedule until 6 weeks later. They couldn't get me in with a supervisor, so I call back later that night.


That begins a three day process of DirecTV "escalating" the issue, and promising me that someone from Ironwood would call me the next day. Three nights I make the call to D*, three days that they make that promise, and three days I'm disappointed. The notes in my account kept telling the CSR that I was a No-Show at the appointment, so I had to explain the situation 7,000 times. After a couple more days of waiting, I finally get a hold of a supervisor at my local Ironwood shop, and he tells me that while he doesn't have any HR20's in stock, the new shipment comes in on Thursday, and he could install it on Saturday. 

I agreed, but couldn't get Saturday off. After not being able to get a hold of anyone at Ironwood who knew what they were talking about again, and going through all of the menus and CSRs trying explain thing, I quite literally gave up. Sunday Ticket is the only thing holding me to DirecTV, and I hope that I'll be making a move back east and alleviating that need by Football season, and I'll cancel, and get something local at the time.


----------



## jmhays (Aug 19, 2002)

They owe YOU money!! They did a no show on me last weekend and the CSR told me (while I was trying to cancel DirecTV) that DirecTV just started a new policy that if their installers do not show on time or a re just 1 minute late, DirecTV will credit your account $100.

Now, I am still fighting to get mine (was told on Monday that a supervisor would call me back, still waiting...), I'll let you know as soon as I get my $100.


----------

